# Bessingham Manor, Aldorough, April 11.



## Black Shuck (Apr 10, 2011)

Obviously everyone knows the history from here by now so I won't bore you with that. A revisit with Wagg20 was in order as we had heard this fabulous old Manor House was due to be Dem'oed. All the usual fittings were still in sity thank god, this place always manages to move me.















 Thanks for looking.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 10, 2011)

Love seeing you pics from here matey. Hope they aren't going to demolish it, especially with that organ and AGA in there.  Will be a sad day if they do. 

Cheers matey,

 Sal


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Sal, have learned recently that the proposed demolition has been out back by 6 months, so it has a slight stay of execution.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 10, 2011)

It's great to see some more pics from here. Love the kitchen and the room with the window above the fireplace...really unusual, that.
Cheers Shuck.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Foxy


----------



## Labb (Apr 10, 2011)

Some great shots here. Does anyone know hos old this house is?


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 10, 2011)

As nice a set of photos as I've seen this year.Love the fireplace with the split flue and window in picture 3 real class that.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely photos mate lovely house to shame its just been left to decay


----------



## hamishsfriend (Apr 10, 2011)

> Does anyone know hos old this house is?



Not all that old, it was built in 1870.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 10, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> As nice a set of photos as I've seen this year.Love the fireplace with the split flue and window in picture 3 real class that.



Thanks mate, I think I may be getting the hang of this Urbex thing now!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 10, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> As nice a set of photos as I've seen this year.Love the fireplace with the split flue and window in picture 3 real class that.



Thanks for that Oldscrote, it means a lot


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 10, 2011)

alex76 said:


> Lovely photos mate lovely house to shame its just been left to decay


Thanks Alex, it is actually up for sale believe it or not!


----------



## MD (Apr 10, 2011)

thats nice 
did you have a look at the old newspapers on the floor ?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 10, 2011)

MD said:


> thats nice
> did you have a look at the old newspapers on the floor ?



There were a few there, but no we didn't look unfortunately.


----------



## Krypton (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, that Harmonium needs saving asap if the house is gonna be demo'd....


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Wow, that Harmonium needs saving asap if the house is gonna be demo'd....


It'a a Mason and Hammerlin!!


----------

